# Albert Eisentraut frameset



## Scooderdude (Nov 23, 2001)

I've not posted often to this forum in the past, but I'm a seasoned poster on MTBR. 

I have an opportunity to purchase from a local private seller an NOS (~2004 vintage) Eisentraut stage race frameset with Henry James dropouts (stainless?) and fork crown. It has never been built and the steerer has never been cut. It is made of steel tubing, although the exact combination of tubes used remains a mystery.

Can someone please let me know a bit about this builder and potential value of such a frameset. I'm looking for a frame to take me the next 10+ years.

Thanks!


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

His website seems to be down, but here's some info from one of his competitors:

http://www.spectrum-cycles.com/44.htm

No brainer - if it fits you and you like the paint, buy it...


----------

